# 942 Update:Right side Pixilation Problem



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

I can say with some confidence that this issue should be resolved soon. Dish has really worked hard for this and heard your comments. Stay tuned.


----------



## SteveinDanville (Jun 26, 2002)

Jeff McClellan said:


> I can say with some confidence that this issue should be resolved soon. Dish has really worked hard for this and heard your comments. Stay tuned.


WOO-HOO!!!!! I can't wait for the fix to come down. I am SO ready for this unit to start working correctly again!


----------



## NTIMID8 (Sep 17, 2005)

Jeff,

Do you feel this will also cover the pixilization in general on the higher compressed channeld like Foxsports and Speed?
The last couple of firmware revs have been brutal and I am about to pull the plug on this thing since Hockey is back and its unwatchable with my 7210 projector.

Phil


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

NTIMID8 said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Do you feel this will also cover the pixilization in general on the higher compressed channeld like Foxsports and Speed?
> The last couple of firmware revs have been brutal and I am about to pull the plug on this thing since Hockey is back and its unwatchable with my 7210 projector.
> ...


I would feel so. It should help with the panning of fast action sports and the breaking up. Just wanted to clarify that so others dont mistake my response for mistakenly dealing with compression alone..


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

Excellent, Jeff! My 942 has been nearly unwatchable today. I'm glad this is finally getting resolved.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

At the same time, Lets not blame Jeff it the fix does not remove all pixelation. Jeff is only providing some info that is passed on to him. So if it turns out to help but not completely fix the pixelation (not saying it won't, just that i can see the firing squad lining up already) its not his fault.


----------



## dtaubert (Nov 8, 2005)

NTIMID8 said:


> Do you feel this will also cover the pixilization in general on the higher compressed channeld like Foxsports and Speed?
> The last couple of firmware revs have been brutal and I am about to pull the plug on this thing since Hockey is back and its unwatchable with my 7210 projector.


I second the notion that hockey is unwatachable on FSN with the 942.

Having said that, setting the component output to 480i 4x3#2 makes the problem go away. All of the other modes have the same problem; I presume because they require scaling.

Just don't change the output mode too many times, or the unit will reboot itself. :bang

Derek


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The latest beta has done wonders for the right side pixellation and video smearing problem. So much so that I sent in a positive report commenting on how much better it looks...I very much hope that it's not too much longer before you all get this fix.


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

dtaubert said:


> Just don't change the output mode too many times, or the unit will reboot itself. :bang


Last night I changed the output mode for the first time and the unit rebooted itself. This isn't standard behavior? :lol:


----------



## Gary Murrell (Jan 11, 2005)

great news Mark, the pixelization issue is horrid and is the last complaint I have with the 942

-Gary


----------



## jakexxl (Nov 29, 2005)

I have a 942 on the way and am not sure what you guys are talking about in regards to this pixelation problem. Can someone enlighten me?


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Some had the picture breaking up some on the right side during fast action sports scenes. This is being fixed. Sit back and enjoy your 942, it is great.


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

I'm getting this on playback of recorded material. 6 eps of Sleeper Cell/SHO in HD, every one had at least a little upper right side pixelation.


----------



## SteveinDanville (Jun 26, 2002)

keenan said:


> I'm getting this on playback of recorded material. 6 eps of Sleeper Cell/SHO in HD, every one had at least a little upper right side pixelation.


Same here (I'm in Danville).


----------



## AdamGott (Nov 30, 2005)

I rarely notice any problems on HD material but on recorded hockey (and most other standard definition material) it is nearly unwatchable with large 'smearing' covering up to a third of the screen at times. It never lasts for more than a 'moment' but it is annoying enough to the effect that now I only use the 942 for HD programming and my 625 pulls all of the SD duty.


----------



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

Is this right side smearing and pixalation only on the digital outputs of the 942? I don't see the problem on mine using the component outputs. Or am I just lucky? I watch mainly HD content, usually delayed or recorded.


----------



## SteveinDanville (Jun 26, 2002)

DVDDAD said:


> Is this right side smearing and pixalation only on the digital outputs of the 942? I don't see the problem on mine using the component outputs. Or am I just lucky? I watch mainly HD content, usually delayed or recorded.


It's definitely coming through the component outs also.


----------



## trafter (Dec 11, 2003)

I have it on the component outs as well. It is really bad on ESPN2


----------



## wingnut1 (Nov 10, 2005)

I was watching some hockey last night on Center Ice and on one channel the smearing and pixelation was so bad that I couldn't watch. I had to turn the channel.


----------



## joebird (Sep 15, 2003)

Any news on when the fix will be released? Boy, right when the 942 is finally almost solid, it's now time to wait for the (probably buggy) Vip622 to come out.


----------



## SteveinDanville (Jun 26, 2002)

I've got to say that my right-side pixelation was terrible, and now it's all fixed. No more HD pixelation either. I am very pleased with my 942. Hear that, Dish? I'm happy!!!!!


----------

